# please help fast!!!



## utkarsh009 (May 12, 2011)

hey guys please tell me fast. I am going to buy a monitor. dell p2211h is available here but st2220l is not available. so quickly compare them. which is better? also suggest other monitors in that range. also corsair Paul is not available here so suggest a good 400-500W psu. thanks in advance


----------



## ssengupta (May 12, 2011)

Check this comparison. The P2211H is from professional series where as ST2220L is from economic series. The spec differences are miniscule except the price is higher for the former model.

Regarding PSU - get a FSP Saga II 400/500 watt if available.


----------



## utkarsh009 (May 12, 2011)

yah I have already seen that comparison but can anyone explain me the difference between static and dynamic contrast ratio in simple language? also for psu how is tagan or antec or seasonic.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 12, 2011)

utkarsh009 said:
			
		

> difference between static and
> dynamic contrast ratio in simple
> language?


Link to help you  Answers.com - What is the difference between contrast ratio and dynamic contrast ratio


----------



## utkarsh009 (May 12, 2011)

yah ok! but please tell which monitor should I opt for now? my budget is 8k. also for psu it is 3k.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 12, 2011)

@utkarsh009: u can go for DELL ST2220M or DELL IN2020


----------



## utkarsh009 (May 12, 2011)

how about the monitor i am getting.

@zangetsu : 2220m also not available and I want 21.5inch.

also iball psu is available, should I buy it? good psu available are all 600W or above. what should I do now? my current psu is 250W and it came with. branded zenith computer.

going to get tagan 500W. how's it?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 12, 2011)

get Benq G2220hd @7.3k


----------



## utkarsh009 (May 12, 2011)

that benq monitor is not led and I want led.


----------



## Vickyrealcool (May 13, 2011)

hi utkarsh, same model is also seen by me in chokhani computers, i also search dell ST2220L at tej and chokhani but both is not available. samsung B2230 @ 8K is available at Tej, but i opt benq G2220 HD from eastern logica @7300. Is Tagan SMPS available at chokhani.


----------



## utkarsh009 (May 13, 2011)

no tagan smps isn't available at chokhani I just bought it (10 min. ago). model no. is tg500-u37. I got it from one of my contacts. his name is Amit. I will be buying that monitor (p2211h) this week.


----------



## utkarsh009 (May 14, 2011)

woohoo! wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! extremely fantastic. I just bought dell p2211h. so good.


----------



## Vyom (May 14, 2011)

^^ Wow.. the goodness of LED.. and widescreen!! Congrats!


----------



## saswat23 (May 14, 2011)

What is the price you got Tagan 500W and DELL Monitor for.
BTW whats the warranty of Tagan 500W PSU u have bought. Also post some pics of the monitor buddy.

And many many congrats for the purchase..


----------



## utkarsh009 (May 14, 2011)

I bought tagan tg500-u37 for 3400INR and that monitor for 7800INR. Warranty for psu is I think one year (not sure) will post later. currently my brother is using the monitor so will post the pics later.
@vineet and saswat: thanks!


----------



## Zangetsu (May 14, 2011)

utkarsh009 said:


> woohoo! wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! extremely fantastic. I just bought dell p2211h. so good.



congrats mate, nice monitor


----------



## utkarsh009 (May 14, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> congrats mate, nice monitor



thank you man!
@saswat :here are the pics


----------



## thetechfreak (May 14, 2011)

Auwhh. Awesome Purchase man 

Congrats


----------



## utkarsh009 (May 14, 2011)

@thetechfreak: thanks man!


----------



## tejaslok (May 17, 2011)

congrats on the purchase !

btw im getting DELL U2311h in 3 days, it also looks similar in design to yours


----------



## utkarsh009 (May 19, 2011)

@tejaslok: nice choice man.


----------



## saswat23 (May 19, 2011)

Congrats utkarsh009. Really a great monitor. But it could have got much better looks if it have had smooth edges.
This is the actual problem with DELL monitors.


----------



## tejaslok (May 23, 2011)

finally bought teh Dell u2311h, wow dude did u just see the white colours in the monitors, i was like "omg" its like  >milk white.

Phew will post some pics when i get the camera 

are there any recommended settings/ profiles for the colour settings cos this is the 1st time im using a LCD panel since i had CRT my whole life !!


----------



## utkarsh009 (May 23, 2011)

@tejaslok: me too had crt before this. congratulations!


----------



## Vyom (May 23, 2011)

Yeah, tejaslok. Could feel your excitement. It was atleast 5 years, before I got my new LCD too, just 2 months ago. And it feels so great! Screen looks so large, and whenever you sit down, it seems you are working on a brand new computer. 

Btw, I too wanna know, how to calibrate the colour on a LCD display. Thinking of starting a new thread for the same, if don't get responses from here.


----------



## Renny (Jun 4, 2011)

utkarsh009 said:


> I bought tagan tg500-u37 for 3400INR and that monitor for 7800INR. Warranty for psu is I think one year (not sure) will post later. currently my brother is using the monitor so will post the pics later.
> @vineet and saswat: thanks!



Dell P2211H at Rs.7800? Is it refurbished? Because the price at SMC is Rs.10650.

Dell 22" P2210 Professional LCD Panel**On demand


----------



## utkarsh009 (Jun 4, 2011)

dunno if it's refurbished ! but retailer was telling that all the prices have gone down!

and the aspect ratio in that link is 16:10 but mine is 16:9 as listed on the dell website. accessories.dell.com/sna/products/monitors_flat_panel_widescreen/productdetail.aspx?c=ca&l=en&s=bsd&cs=cabsdt1&sku=320-9509


----------



## Renny (Jun 11, 2011)

^Ok, my retailer quoted a price of 10.5K for the same monitor


----------

